
Luxafor – the LED Status Light to keep your annoying co-workers away - agnesea
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1736148115/luxafor-the-led-status-light-and-productivity-tool
======
woliveirajr
Or you get a chance for everyone in your office... even those who barely
interrupted you before... stop by and ask you "hey, your wi-fi isn't working,
because it's red now", or something like that.

Then, after sometime, everybody stops worrying if you ask to be interrupted or
not, simple because they interrupt you because they need/want to, and for
every person, the selfish needs are much more important then the signals you
(or your led) emits.

